# emptyed my fridge and it was nice



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

got back from training tonight and couldnt be botherd to cook so had a look in the fridge and only things i had that didnt need to be cooked were boiled eggs ham quark so out came a bowl chopped it all up and mixed in the quark tasted a bit rank so added reggae reggae sauce and mixed it up wasnt too bad then on top of rice cakes


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

good work


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

filth


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

vile


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

was just like ham and eggs with bbq mayo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait quark and eggs, fairs anything to get your protein hit hey.


----------

